

Yelp! founder Jeremy Stoppelman on getting 6 million visitors - jimk22
http://www.clubenetwork.com/index.php?option=com_seyret&task=videodirectlink&id=101

======
xygene
It's amazing how many PayPal founders went on to start big things on their
own.

~~~
wallflower
YouTube.

'But the executive team made up for nonmastery of details with unwavering
vision, which inspired the troops. At his San Bruno, Calif., office, YouTube
CEO Hurley remembers his PayPal days as an education in business. When he
arrived in California with a degree in art from Indiana University of
Pennsylvania, building a successful company seemed like something other people
did.

"You never think it could happen to you," says Hurley. "But seeing Peter and
Max and the guys come up with ideas and _seeing_ _how_ _to_ _make_ _things_
_work_ _gave_ _me_ _a_ _lot_ _of_ _insight_. You may not have a business
degree, but you see how to put the process into effect. The experience helped
me realize the payoff of being involved in a startup."'

The PayPal mafia <http://tinyurl.com/2gsxte>

------
ntoshev
Summary, anyone? Please!

